
Popular JavaScript Library Starts Showing Ads in the Terminal - DarkContinent
https://www.zdnet.com/article/popular-javascript-library-starts-showing-ads-in-its-terminal/
======
vikingcaffiene
Something like this was bound to happen. We can’t keep treating these
libraries as a public utility and expect it to keep going. I have zero
problems with ads if it leads to a more sustainable open source ecosystem. I
draw the line at adding telemetry or other data gathering nonsense, but again,
it’s not like I’m paying them so all I can say is I hope this ends up being
enough.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20786981)

